# Here is a picture of one of my displays



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Since a lot of the members are showing their layouts/displays; here is one of mine.
BTW: Don't forget "S" Fest coming up at the end of month in Janesville WI. If you like
American Flyers and nothing else; here is the place to be. Larry:thumbsup:
P.S. All my displays are workable; all accessory's work with the push of a botton.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, :thumbsup:

S fest?

I like American Flyers but I like everything else too. :smokin:

Maybe I could go wearing a Lionel hat?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> Nice, :thumbsup:
> 
> S fest?
> 
> ...


Yes "S" Fest; probably the biggest show with only S Scale. (Mostly AC Gilbert-
American Flyer) If I can find a previous post about it I move it to the top with
their websites and info. AFA Your Lionel hat to that show no problem as the
current Lionel A/F are doing well and like them very much. Larry:appl:


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

llskis said:


> Since a lot of the members are showing their layouts/displays; here is one of mine.
> BTW: Don't forget "S" Fest coming up at the end of month in Janesville WI. If you like
> American Flyers and nothing else; here is the place to be. Larry:thumbsup:
> P.S. All my displays are workable; all accessory's work with the push of a botton.



Very nice display. Good job Larry.

Sal


----------

